# bloating



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

my second boer weather is horribly bloated. he is the nicest goat my ast for ffa has seen in a long time. i have my first show with him in a week. how do i get rid of the bloating???? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give him some baking soda. The way todo this is to make the baking soda into a sticky "ball" by mixing a bit of water into it and then shoving it into his mouth. Keep doing this until he starts to burp or pass gas. 

Hope he starts feeling better soon


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Some info about bloat from FiasCo Farm.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bloat.htm


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

cool thanks I'll try that.


----------

